# Highgate School Nicosia or American Academy??



## skydivers (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all,

We have moved to nicosia during the holidays and now looking to settle my two boys age 7 and 8 into a new school in the september term coming.

I want to get them in either highgate or the american academy in nicosia. Don't know which one is best? Which school would be a lovely, welcoming ,friendly enviroment for them?

They have moved schools lots of times already so want to make th right choice. Also i would love to meet some friends and to fit in to a new way of life.

If anyone knows anyone of these two school and give there own personal experience that would be great. Also heard of a new school called horizon just a number but no website or anything is it a new school?

Thank you!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

skydivers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have moved to nicosia during the holidays and now looking to settle my two boys age 7 and 8 into a new school in the september term coming.
> 
> ...


Please take a look at the school threat. There is a lot of info there. Also bear in mind that Highgate has moved to Anthoupolis and will have new buildings by next year. They will have a bus service.


----------



## CHocolate (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have two boys, aged 2 and 7. My eldest has been at Highgate since he was two. I love the school. The caring environment, everything. We have had our problems though. Last year was tough when we were forced out of our old school to share with another one. I have not enjoyed the past year. Tbh my son doesn;t seem bothered. I did consider moving him when I was worried that the school would close (there were rumors). I took him for an interview at the American Academy. Without wanting to offend, it is a Christian School. Full on. They get funding from an American Evangelical Church and the kids pray each morning (they start at 7,30am), do thrice weekly bible study classes and have two religious assemblies a week. Unfortunately I couldn't get my head around all that. I just prefer to keep religion out of school. But if you would like that for your children then go for it becuase the fees are more reasonable because of the Church funding.

Highgate are moving and I am going up to the new building every coup0le of weeks. It looks as though it will be great for the kids. The area is large; loads of space for the kids to run around. That is something that they didn't have before. The kids up to yr 4 will be in the house, which is large. They are getting the classrooms ready now. The nursery and the older kids will be in the grounds in moveable classrooms. There is a swimming pool and they will make use of that next season (it needs work to restore it). There is an amphitheatre and I am told in the future they will have a farm there with ponies, bunnies etc. So I am really excited. Best thing for me is that it is ten mins away from my house! 

Hope the above helped. Basically they are bothe good schools. Really, you ought to visit both and go by your intuition. 

Good luck

xx


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello (again) this persons situation is identicle to mine ;-) 

Will the highgate kids go intop the new building this term? Also where is it? When i spoke to them last year they said it was "out of nicosia"


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

voltron said:


> Hello (again) this persons situation is identicle to mine ;-)
> 
> Will the highgate kids go intop the new building this term? Also where is it? When i spoke to them last year they said it was "out of nicosia"


Depends which side of Nicosia you live. For us it's a 10 min drive- much closer to where they had moved to last year. it's in Anthoupolis. I have not seen the new building but it's very encouraging to know it's going to be permanent. It's back on my list to consider. I also heard very good comments from parents about Falcon. So I will consider that as well, despite the negative comments from people who have did not have their kids there.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Highgate are currently in the rainbow building in terra sancta and it is pretty shabby.. but if they get into the new building this september then great!


----------



## amapola25 (Aug 31, 2010)

voltron said:


> Highgate are currently in the rainbow building in terra sancta and it is pretty shabby.. but if they get into the new building this september then great!


Highgate moved out of the Rainbow building in June and are now in their new location in Anthoupolis/Ayioi Trimithias.


----------



## sugarmummy (Nov 20, 2014)

I think this is an old post, but if you're a parent looking at schools and you are between the american academy and highgate i would say HIGHGATE is above and beyond. The American Academy, contrary to what they claim, is a mainstream school that does NOT foster creativity, in fact I feel that the system (which has an underlying church feeling to it) suppresses it. We sent our 6 year old there - a gifted intelligent child who did well until year one! His ways of being, which are not, well, mainstream and his difficulties adjusting to the new situation were met with ridiculous comments and suggestions. stay away, unless


----------

